# CO2 Refills...



## LondonDragon

... Check this post by Egmel: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4612


----------



## Bobtastic

Has anyone used Gas Cylinders in St Helens (North West)? I would like to know if I was best to call in advance or just turn up on the day??


----------



## oldwhitewood

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Has anyone used Gas Cylinders in St Helens (North West)? I would like to know if I was best to call in advance or just turn up on the day??



If you find out let me know as I work quite near there and could get mine done as well.


----------



## bogwood

I have just returned from getting a refill from Gas Cylinders UK at Haydock.

Just called in, went round the back, gave him my empty cylinder. Two minutes later it had been refilled, and i was off.
Excellent service, all for Â£5.
Highly recommended.


----------



## Bobtastic

Booo... Cylinder just ran out... and on a Bank Holiday as well... Guess I'll have to try and get over to Haydock on Tuesday.


----------



## Bobtastic

Just been to a place in North Manchester and got my 3kg cylinder refilled for Â£3! Bargin!

Place is called Brentex Gas Ltd, 1-5 Morton Road, Middleton, M24 6AN.

They said they could do me another 3kg cylinder for Â£20, but they only take cash and didnt have it on me... Return trip I think!!!


----------



## tyrophagus

Any ideas where to get a refill in Swindon.  Contacted the local fire extinguisher companies to get a quote.  First one was Â£29 to refill an 2kg cylinder and the 2nd was Â£10 to swap it out for another 2kg cylinder.  Looks like I'm being ripped off


----------



## tyrophagus

Ok it seems  Â£10 to swap out is not excessive, so I take the rip off back


----------



## Bobtastic

Yeah, was gonna say that Â£10 is no too bad. I think I was lucky to find the place that did a refill for Â£3.

Found this place on a Mig Welding site might be worth giving them a call? 

Complete Welding (Welding Gas, Welding Supplies, Safety Wear)
Unit 4 Central Trading Estate
Signal Way
Swindon
SN3 1PD
01793 525444

Also the advise that I've just seen on another welding forum said to search your Yellow Pages or Yell.com for Bottle Gas (& Equipment; Gas Suppliers). Just did it for Swindon and it brought back loads! If only I'd know when I was doing my searching I might have got my refill even cheaper!


----------



## LondonDragon

tyrophagus said:
			
		

> Ok it seems  Â£10 to swap out is not excessive, so I take the rip off back


I wish I had a local place that swapped mine for a tenner or even Â£15 for a 2kg bottle!!


----------



## tyrophagus

So I followed your link LondonDragon and found that local to me was

Abbey Fire Protection LTD
Location : Koblenz House, York Lane, Brinkworth, Swindon Wiltshire,SN15 5AN
Tel : 01793 726818
Services : empty FE 2kg co2 exchanged for full one for Â£10 it took 2 minutes. Nice man.
Date Added/Updated : Apr 02, 2010

Phoned him up and swapped out my used cylinder for a full one for Â£10.  Even better he gave me a 2kg cylinder in exchange for a 1kg cylinder at not extra charge.

highly recommended!!


----------



## magpie

For anyone else in the Shropshire area - I've just been on the line to these people in Shrewsbury who will supply a 2Kg bottle for Â£38+VAT and then refills at Â£8

sounds OK to me? 

http://www.yell.com/b/Florian+Fire+...rewsbury-SY36AW-900178015/map-directions.html


----------



## magpie

Sorry, meant to put details in case the link goes down:

 Florian Fire and Safety
65 Torrin Drive, Shrewsbury, SY3 6AW
Tel: 01743588372

m


----------



## Gazb227

anyone know where i can get my bottle filled around bolton/bury


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

Gazb227 said:
			
		

> anyone know where i can get my bottle filled around bolton/bury




Hi 
Have a scan through the attached - it might help you.
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4612&start=0

Regards
paul.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

Still looking around as people have been posting very cheap prices in comparison. I'm from Whitehaven, Cumbria and not a lot of people round here do this sort of thing. Beacon fire from Penrith 01768 863551 or Workington 01900 66815 will re-fill bottles and supply recon units.
Off the top of his head his standard price list was Â£18 to re-fill a 2kg and Â£55 to buy a recon unit, they also do 5kg's. I explained to him what they were for and that I was a member of a club that needed a few of these and he has gave me his mobile. He says that if were to be getting a few done off him he would do exclusive prices for UKAPS members and all prices are negotiable.

Anyone interested in Cumbria area let me know and I'll see if I can haggle some better prices, I have a unit on a business estate and he gets round here at least once a week. I just need to get some gauges for mine now


----------



## ghostsword

For London you can try:
Company Details:

London Beer Gas
25 - 29 Stacey Avenue
London
N18 3PE
Phone: 020 8807 4633 

They deliver bottles.. Ask for Bob.


----------



## Spang

Anyone know where to get a Good Cheap 2KG FE and refills in North Oxfordshire area?


----------



## Luketendo

Don't know if any uses these anymore but found out at work today (Maidenhead Aquatics Brighton) that we replace swap empty JBL cylinders for full ones for the cost of us getting them refilled by JBL. Don't know about other shops in our chain but I would imagine other shops provide the same service as we are only a relatively small shop.


----------



## nry

Beacon Fire in Penrith will exchange FE's and may refill your own depending on model.  A 2kg exhange is ~Â£12.50+VAT at the time of writing.

http://www.beaconfire.co.uk


----------



## foxfish

I never pay for a refill, I just go to our local fire extinguisher supply company who will give me a free exchange every time.
They supply hundreds of businesses like banks, hotels etc. The cylinders have a certain shelf life but, the company always collect & replace them 6 months before they reach that date. I get given the old cylinder before they are decommissioned.
I once went inside their store & workshop, there were hundreds of full C02 extinguishers waiting to be emptied & decommissioned!
i do however show my gratitude by buying seasonal gifts like a couple of tins of quality street at Christmas or a couple of Easter eggs a couple of lobsters etc .... so i guess it is not really free!


----------



## a1Matt

I've got FE's in a similar way before.
When they replaced them at work, I got a couple of the old ones free.
It is a shame they only replace them every few years.


----------



## Mark Webb

This looks like a useful source in Romford.
Fire Integrity
Unit C5 The Seedbed Centre
Davidson Way
Romford
Essex
RM7 0AZ

Tel: 01708 744799

Ask for refurbished units, prices quoted as follows:

2kg CO²........£21.00 inc VAT
5kg CO²........£31.20 inc VAT


----------



## nry

It may be worth asking these places if they can 'sell on' out of date FE's - I asked the company who supplies my work about CO2 FE's and they offered to bring me in any OOD FE's that they are not legally allowed to use anymore.  I think there's a regulation where they must always be 10yrs old or younger.

Chap called in last week and dropped off 2 full black 2KG CO2 FE's for nothing   That's me in CO2 for the next 12-18months


----------



## Billypete

foxfish said:
			
		

> I never pay for a refill, I just go to our local fire extinguisher supply company who will give me a free exchange every time.
> They supply hundreds of businesses like banks, hotels etc. The cylinders have a certain shelf life but, the company always collect & replace them 6 months before they reach that date. I get given the old cylinder before they are decommissioned.
> I once went inside their store & workshop, there were hundreds of full C02 extinguishers waiting to be emptied & decommissioned!
> i do however show my gratitude by buying seasonal gifts like a couple of tins of quality street at Christmas or a couple of Easter eggs a couple of lobsters etc .... so i guess it is not really free!




    I bet a few on here wouldn't mind showing their appreciation    where do you live


----------



## foxfish

Channel Islands.......


----------



## Billypete

foxfish said:
			
		

> Channel Islands.......



   Shame    .... I thought you were about to make a lot of new friends


----------



## letsprocras

I have rung them in the past about refilling 2-3 2kg co2 tanks but they said they could not help. I feel it is a little expensive to pay 21 as somehow the hard water in my tank goes through about 1kg of co2 in less than a month!

The OP's link is great I wish there was someone closer by who could do a refill. I might have to go down the BOC road if I can't find co2 refills near Hornchurch!



			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> This looks like a useful source in Romford.
> Fire Integrity
> Unit C5 The Seedbed Centre
> Davidson Way
> Romford
> Essex
> RM7 0AZ
> 
> Tel: 01708 744799
> 
> Ask for refurbished units, prices quoted as follows:
> 
> 2kg CO²........£21.00 inc VAT
> 5kg CO²........£31.20 inc VAT


----------



## Nelson

you could try this place.they won't refill FE's,you'd have to use their cylinders.84cm high for 6.35kg.

1x 6.35kg is £25.
2x6.35kg is £20 each.

they also want £50 deposit on each cylinder,which isn't that bad as its a one off payment.
all prices are +vat and they do free delivery to RM.

Edward,piece of fish,gets his from here.

http://www.londongases.co.uk/lgbeergas.php


----------



## nayr88

Good old RM eh nelson haha 

Cheers for this. Do they do smaller bottles? I'm using Fire integrity in romford, 2kg is 25quid.


----------



## Nelson

they do 3.15kg.don't know the cost of these though,didn't ask.
if you contact them they're very helpful.let us know the cost if you do   .


----------



## nayr88

Ill give them a call monday mate, thanks for finding this one though, I was after a local FE firm, and Fire integrity are but they charge 10quid to deliver and its only a 15minute bus away , but bottle gas isn't the most social thing to walk onto a packed bus with...

Anyway ill let you no.


----------



## StevenA

Anyone know of any places in North Herts/South Cambridgeshire?


----------



## strat100

Hi

Just been looking on ebay and found 
West yorkshire
Hydroponica
130 doncaster road wakefield wf1 5jf

they sell 7kg co2 bottles for £40
refills are £16
01924 362888

http://www.hydroponica.biz/


----------



## Garuf

Funny you know the weight when it's not actually listed on their site.  
Either way, that strikes me as very good value.


----------



## Fred Dulley

Hi.
In case anyone is looking for CO2 refills in Somerset then try contacting Fireshield in Radstock.

Firesheild
Unit 19 Fourth Avenue Westfield Industrial Estate Midsomer Norton
Radstock,
BA3 4XE

01761 411244


----------



## strat100

I know the weight cos i emailed them.


----------



## RudeDogg1

Friends in Barnstaple, north Devon do co2 refills for fe but they will also do other tanks they refill my 2kg jbl tanks for £8.50

Rudi


----------



## markp35

anybody know anywhere colchester way? bigger and cheaper the better


----------



## bigmatt

Hey all,
Back after a lay off from my tanks and Alpha Fire Protection in Castleford, West Yorks, did me TWO 2kg FE for £10!!!
They were a bit of a bargain but he said to me he'll do a 2kg FE refill for £10 and he's a really nice bloke to boot!
01977603220 - normally goes to answer machine but he seems good at returning calls
Matt


----------



## bigmatt

Just to add to this - nipped up to get my 5kg refilled for £19 and was chatting.  He says he gets loads of 2kg FE that are out of date (have to be pressure tested every 10 years and is apparently cheaper just to buy a new one) that are full - he just discharges them then sells them to scrap merchants.  However he'd be happy to sell them on for AQUARIUM USE ONLY (doubly underlined in red) for £10 each - the idea being you use them like disposable cylinders (and then get £3 on the empty from the scrappers).  Seems like a cheap source of gas!  
Alpha Fire Protection - 07841327911


----------



## Grumpy

Just about to set up a planted tank and was wondering how long a 2kg cylinder might last in a 24 gal tank?  Aiming to have a fully planted tank, not just a Riccia carpet 

Will trawl the rest of the site for all other info, regulators etc. Many thanks.


----------



## Themuleous

Should last a good few months, 4-6 I would think.

Sam


----------



## moos

Any ideas where to get a refill in littlehampton area??


----------



## Bobtastic

I went back to Brentex in Middleton, Manchester and they only charged me £3.50! It probably cost me more in diesel than the gas!


----------



## Alastair

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> I went back to Brentex in Middleton, Manchester and they only charged me £3.50! It probably cost me more in diesel than the gas!


That's who I've just got my first cylinder and fill from. 7 pound as it's a tall one. Said it should last me ages


----------



## gollum456

Hi, would just like to add that i am in the South Wales area and after alot of searching have found a place called Days Diversified in Swansea. They say that they will do the refills for £3.00 on a 2kg FE!! This is by far the cheapest i have managed to find. hope this helps!!


----------



## Greenview

I saw the link for London Beer Gas above, is anyone using them  and is their service good?


----------



## jmlong

Any one know a good place to have a JBL 500g cyclinder refilled in S64 area South Yorkshire?


----------



## Katch

It's been nearly 12 months and I've still not found anywhere in Cornwall to refill my 2kg fire extinguishers.

Anyone know of anywhere?


----------



## ashcarter89

if anyone lives near lightwater there is a guy who does refills for adams gas , cheap aswell


----------



## morefirejules08

After much searching i have found a place which seems reasonable on price regarding refills in my area. Cambridge beers in burwell. initial cost of a 5kg cylinder is £45 which includes a £15 deposit, when you return for your first refill you get the £15 back and refills are £23 for 5kg!


----------



## madlan

Anyone found a refiller in Hertfordshire?


----------



## loonyk

Hi guys ! Just got my 3.15kg bottle with CO2. This is pub bottle. I payed 55 quid for bottle ( refundable deposit), refills - 16 pounds. Supplier is ADAMS GAS http://www.adamsgas.co.uk/
This company does have lots of retailers around UK. So enjoy not expensive CO2
http://www.adamsgas.co.uk/index.php?opt ... &Itemid=80


----------



## sussex_cichlids

Co2 Refill in Sussex Area 

Cellergas 
89, London Rd, Bexhill-On-Sea, East Sussex TN39 3LB T: 01424225403

£10 for 6kg No deposit 

They will deliver if they already deliver to a pub near you if not your have to collect from them  
Very reliable  

I call them and get a next day exchange at no extra cost they will also fill your bottles if you have you own

They also supply brighton sea life center with there co2


----------



## GHNelson

madlan said:
			
		

> Anyone found a refiller in Hertfordshire?



Here is a location for re-filling Co2 cylinders/extinguishers for the Hertfordshire area.  
Company Sunglint
             Unit 11 Boxted Farm
                    Berkamsted Road
                    Potten End
                    Hemel Hempstead
                    Hp1 1sg
Phone No 01442 255526
Re-fill,cost £6.00 a Kilo. under negotiation for larger fills.
The company Re-fill twice a week for the pub industry so ask for details when the next batch is to be done.
Contact Bob Sharples for more details.
The location is behind the Gadebridge area of Hemel Hempstead.
hoggie


----------



## Ady34

Hi all,
anyone know of anywhere in Co. Durham to get c02 refills? Mine has just ran out. 
I was told you need food safe c02.... but there seems to be a lot of fire extinguisher c02 being utilised here, is this ok? Is it worth trying my work fire extinguisher provider to see if they can refill c02?
Thanks,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish

sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> Co2 Refill in Sussex Area
> 
> Cellergas
> 89, London Rd, Bexhill-On-Sea, East Sussex TN39 3LB T: 01424225403
> 
> £10 for 6kg No deposit
> 
> They will deliver if they already deliver to a pub near you if not your have to collect from them
> Very reliable
> 
> I call them and get a next day exchange at no extra cost they will also fill your bottles if you have you own
> 
> They also supply brighton sea life center with there co2



Hi, do they do smaller bottles too ?  What dimensions is a 6kg bottle ?  Does it just link up to a normal regulator etc ?  Cheers.


----------



## sussex_cichlids

Hi antipofish 

Not sure i have my own 2kg bottles so was getting them refilled but now i just get 2x6kg from them if you give them a ring and ask them there very helpfull


----------



## Antipofish

sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> Hi antipofish
> 
> Not sure i have my own 2kg bottles so was getting them refilled but now i just get 2x6kg from them if you give them a ring and ask them there very helpfull




Cheers.  Out of interest, do you have a pic of how you have set up your rig to give me some ideas for underneath the tank ?  I have a smallish cabinet that is split into two sections by a dividing board that is part of the weigh bearing structure so I cant remove it though I guess I could drill a couple of small holes to allow pipework to pass through.


----------



## Viv

Anybody know where I can get a 2kg FE refilled in Kent? North Kent would be best but I can travel!!

Viv

Its okay I've managed to find a couple of places by Googling 'refilling a CO2 fire extinguisher +Kent' - thought this might be a useful tip as it even bought up the results from a Yell.com search showing all the businesses in the area who provide this service. I even found someone who will come to me and do an exchangel!


----------



## sussex_cichlids

Viv said:
			
		

> Anybody know where I can get a 2kg FE refilled in Kent? North Kent would be best but I can travel!!
> 
> Viv
> 
> Its okay I've managed to find a couple of places by Googling 'refilling a CO2 fire extinguisher +Kent' - thought this might be a useful tip as it even bought up the results from a Yell.com search showing all the businesses in the area who provide this service. I even found someone who will come to me and do an exchange!



If your filling a Fire Extinguisher best place to start would be you local fire station they will know someone local that will do Fire Extinguishers Servicing And Recharging

Pop in and speak to someone or give them a call and ask to speak with your local fire chief you can google the number for you local fire chief


----------



## chrisjj

Budget bottled gas ltd, Forth Street  Liverpool, Merseyside L20 8JW.

If anyone in Liverpool is looking - £15 for a 6kg cylinder & £6 to refill!


----------



## Viv

Thanks sussex-cichlids but my local Fire Station (the first place I phoned) were no help at all  They only do their own FE's and couldn't put me on to anyone else. I've got someone coming round today who will swap me a full FE for my empty one for £15 (which seems the norm around here). I found quite a few other places but why travel when I can get a FE delivered to my home for the same money?

Viv


----------



## currier555

Does any one know where i can get a FE refilled in nottingham.
 I'm in the ng8 area and dont mind travel if the price is right and the service is good.


----------



## Antoni

Does anybody knows, where I can get a refill of TMC/paintball/ co2 canister in Portsmouth? Have tried different Fire protection companies, but none wants to do refills?


----------



## Mark Webb

Antoni said:
			
		

> Does anybody knows, where I can get a refill of TMC/paintball/ co2 canister in Portsmouth? Have tried different Fire protection companies, but none wants to do refills?



Try calling fire protection companies who service Extinguishers and ask if they have any out of date cylinders.


----------



## Antoni

Thanks Mark! 

So they are selling them cheaper, if outdated?


----------



## Mark Webb

Antoni said:
			
		

> Thanks Mark!
> 
> So they are selling them cheaper, if outdated?



Yes absolutely, they are good for nothing unless they are retested which I dont think is viable.


----------



## Antoni

Great, thanks!

Will give them a go now!


----------



## Katfish

Anybody know of anywhere near Tunbridge Wells that dose refills?

I have a 2kg JBL and FE bottles


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Anyone living near Deeside in Queensferry North Wales tried this place CO2 Services,Bumblebee Garage, Church Street, Deeside, CH54AR.

I have got four bottles, 1.5 kg, 2 x 2kg and a DUPLA 500g bottle. The last few times I have had them filled they seem to run out dead quick. 6 weeks for a 2kg bottle   The guy I spoke to said that some places try to just decant the CO2 from a large bottle into your small bottle and it is never as good as using the pressurised pump system.

Incidentally, am I just being paranoid or what, but are we okay to just use "any old CO2" isn't it supposed to be medical or pharmaceutical grade C02, not just stuff used for welding or something like that.

I am taking my bottles round to this guy tomorrow so I will let you know what the price is and stuff.

Cheers,

Steve


http://www.yell.com/b/CO2+Services-Bott ... tions.html


----------



## REDSTEVEO

I went to the guy in Queensferry and he filled all my bottles for £25.00. He also has 3kg bottles which he sells for £30.00 and does a straight swap out with a replacement for £10.00. I am going to measure it up to see if it will go under my cabinet, if it does it should last about 6 months.


----------



## ronham

For those in the Sunderland area looking for a good deal for CO2 then try Sunderland Beer Company, Ryhope Street South, Ryhope, Sunderland.  I just got a 6.35kg bottle cost £40 returnable deposit for the bottle and £8.34 inc vat for the gas.  This is also the cost for the refill  

Ron


----------



## mi casa

HI all i have been getting mine form Machine Mart co2 for welding they are 600g £12 they last longer then the jbl


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: CO2 Refills... SUSSEX AREA ??*

Hi, I need to get my spare FE refilled.  Anyone know anyone who does it near Eastbourne/Brighton/Hastings/Tunbridge Wells area ?  Cheers


----------



## Katfish

I do just had mine done at this place and top people.

I had 1 x2kg FE done and 1 x 2kg JBL bottle too.
Turn around was 24hr as they freeze the bottles before filling.

Price £13.50 each

EJP Fire Protection Ltd     
12a Gaza Trading Estate 	
Hildenborough                                 	
Tonbridge 	
Kent 	
TN11 8PL
01732 450308 or 07770796310
sales@ejpfire.com


----------



## Antipofish

Katfish said:
			
		

> I do just had mine done at this place and top people.
> 
> I had 1 x2kg FE done and 1 x 2kg JBL bottle too.
> Turn around was 24hr as they freeze the bottles before filling.
> 
> Price £13.50 each
> 
> EJP Fire Protection Ltd
> 12a Gaza Trading Estate
> Hildenborough
> Tonbridge
> Kent
> TN11 8PL
> 01732 450308 or 07770796310
> sales@ejpfire.com




Cheers.  Not a bad price


----------



## b1zbaz

I'm paying 15 quid for a 576 gram refill


----------



## Matt Warner

Does anyone know of anywhere that refills FEs in the Worcestershire area?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Arrghhh. Just nailed my 22kg Pub Cylinder in 2 weeks due to my drop checkers inlet nozzle perishing without me noticing.  Does anybody know of anywhere that will refill a "Off the radar" BOC cylinder?   I`m in Cheshire, near to Macclesfield, Crewe, and Stockport. My old man was getting my refills sorted for free (Publican) Unfortunatly he`s just retired. No more free Co2, No more free beer.....Boooo


----------



## Spikey-Mike

Hi,

I 'm pretty sure they have been mentioned in here before, but I use Brentex Gas at Middleton, Manchester, M24 6AN.
They are quite cheep for gas and sell cylinders as well. They will righly check to make sure the cylinder is in test, but I can't see them worrying that it is a BOC one.

Rgs, Mike.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Cheers Mike, I had seen that at the beginning of the thread. It`s a good hour run from me though, I just wanted to see if there were any alternative options before I made the trek over there. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Spikey-Mike

No worries,
It was probably here that I saw them mentioned 

Cheers, Mike.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Cheers Mate. Do you know if they fill BOC industrial Co2 cylinders then, or just FE`s?


----------



## Anonymous

gollum456 said:
			
		

> Hi, would just like to add that i am in the South Wales area and after alot of searching have found a place called Days Diversified in Swansea. They say that they will do the refills for £3.00 on a 2kg FE!! This is by far the cheapest i have managed to find. hope this helps!!




Hi have you been back there recently as I'm thinking of popping over there sometime this week? £3 for a refill is brilliant considering I've been paying £20 odd for Fe's on ebay.

Cheers for the post


----------



## Matt1988

Hi all,

I rung the the local Adams gas place and they wanted an £80 deposit and £18 to fill a 20" height bottle (couldn't tell me the weight) I just wondered if anyone knew of a cheaper refillable way of getting my co2 near Peterborough?

Thanks,
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikey-Mike

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> Cheers Mate. Do you know if they fill BOC industrial Co2 cylinders then, or just FE`s?



I bought my two 7kg cylinders from them about a year ago and they filled them( and have re-filled them since). The cylinders are industrial ones and not FE's. I imagine they will fill anything which is "in date", but you would have to ask them.

Good luck, Mike.


----------



## Dale

London & Home Counties Fire Protection based nr Maidstone in Kent fill cylinders whilst you wait, you need to make an appointment but a 2Kg bottle is £12 and a 6Kg is £20.00. website and details can be found at http://www.lhcfp.co.uk


----------



## Notator

@ Matt1988
Fenland Fire Appliances in wisbech will refill CO2 FE's - if they are newish and in good condition, if they look "iffy" they will pressure test (£25) ONCE and certify the vessel - after that they just charge gas - £16 for a 2Kg C02 FE,
Hope that helps!


----------



## Old MacDonald

*South/West Yorkshire*

Sorry if this link has been posted before (haven't read all 10 pages  ), but here's a South/West Yorkshire supplier...

Yorkshire CO2

Hope it helps


----------



## Zayvin

Woodlands in Northallerton, North Yorkshire, is what I use. You rent the cylinder for a one off fee (£30 i think) then it's £18 a fill - this is for a 6.35 kg.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Zayvin said:
			
		

> Woodlands in Northallerton, North Yorkshire, is what I use. You rent the cylinder for a one off fee (£30 i think) then it's £18 a fill - this is for a 6.35 kg.



Thanks zayvin, 
I'm from Richmond, North Yorkshire, so this is a good bit of info. Thanks  currently paying about £8 for 500g but have to go all the way to Newton Aycliffe.


----------



## AlanTh

I've searched high and low for a supplier in or near Coventry with no success.  My bottle can't last much longer now .....

Does anyone have any suggestions please.


----------



## tim

Which regulator are you using


----------



## AlanTh

JBL m602  I'm pretty sure it will be ok with a fire extinguisher.

The refillable gas bottle that came with the kit, 500g, has been running for nearly two months now - so it must be ready to run out.  If I can't find any other options, disposable welding gas is available.  My reg takes refillable, and disposable canisters.

My aquarium is 80 ltr so huge gas bottles aren't needed - 2kg would be fine.


----------



## tim

Maidenhead aquatics normally swop jbl 500 g bottle for £20 ish welding gas disposable normally £12-£16 ish depending on source and fe £20-£25 ish depending on source personally if I didn't think I would get a refill I'd definately have a spare you do have a few options mate


----------



## AlanTh

tim said:
			
		

> Maidenhead aquatics normally swop jbl 500 g bottle for £20 ish welding gas disposable normally £12-£16 ish depending on source and fe £20-£25 ish depending on source personally if I didn't think I would get a refill I'd definately have a spare you do have a few options mate



Thanks Tim.  Unless someone with a bit of Cov local knowledge can help (for refills) - it looks like welding gas is my best option.


----------



## AlanTh

Ah!!  I have just realised something (I think).

When I read about members using FEs - I have assumed that they get them refilled.

My 500g CO2 is looking to last > two months.  So if I buy a 2.5 Kg FE - it will last maybe 10 months.  Then I just buy another ..... not really expensive at all.


----------



## Pinkmummy79

Anyone know of a refill place Near Weston-Super-Mare, or I could travel to Bristol if necessary

thanks


----------



## spaceage99

anyone know co2 places birmingham/mids and/or good site/advice for setting up system. I work in a hotel and have bottles spare, are the bottles with small internal cannister co2's safe for diy project...any ideas where i could get advice?? cheers


----------



## MikeG747

Anyone managed to find somewhere in South Gloscestershire for CO2 refills that are cheap?


----------



## discusdan

any one know a refill place near Worthing?
My lfs wants £38 for a 2kg fire extinguisher and its a 5 day turn around.
Would be cheaper and quicker to just get a new one every time.


----------



## Pinkmummy79

MikeG747 said:


> Anyone managed to find somewhere in South Gloscestershire for CO2 refills that are cheap?


This would do me too Mike, i'm from Weston, work in Bristol and can't find anywhere yet, if I do i'll keep you in the know mate.


----------



## ian_m

Pinkmummy79 said:


> This would do me too Mike, i'm from Weston, work in Bristol and can't find anywhere yet, if I do i'll keep you in the know mate.


Just phone the phone numbers on the "advertising stickers" on the CO2 FE's at work, leisure centre, library etc, chances are they will be local to you and see what the companies can offer. I pay £10 for a FE swap out from the number on our FE's at work.


----------



## andrejacobs81

@ian_m What a great idea! I am looking for a place near Godalming / Guildford that can refill 2kg FE, but will use your tip to see who might be able to do this.


----------



## GHNelson

Found this on Ebay
 co2 gas cylinder refill for welding, pipe-freezing, beer, paint ball,aquarium | eBay
hoggie


----------



## ER Man

Address for Co2 refills in Glasgow area is, M & S Fire protection, 2 Hunter Road, Duchess Ind Est, Rutherglen, G73 1LB - 0141 647 2121- Price for 2Kg refill is only £5. Prices as of 16/4/2013. They refill while you wait.
I Had just paid £20 for my last refill from a place in Larkhall. I think I know who's got my business from now on.


----------



## Daz2162

Hey guys, 

It may say somewhere in the thread but i couldnt find it.  Anywhere in somerset area (yeovil)  that will refill a 5kg fire extinguisher?  Prepared to travel a few miles however. 

Cheers
Darren


----------



## RolyMo

Looking for a place in the Solent area (Portsmouth/Southampton) to refill or get a new FE 2kg upwards is fine. I would try the sticker trick only I got mine secondhand. 
Thanks in advance
R


----------



## RolyMo

Just had my FE replaced at Griffin Fire and Training in Fareham, which is in between Portsmouth and Southampton, in Hampshire (hopefully those names will come in the search results). £20 to replace. Not the cheapest but very close for me. 
Fire Protection in Hampshire
Cheers
R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Daz2162

Still no luck in the Somerset area,  any ideas? 

Cheers 

Darren


----------



## RolyMo

Darren
Just googled and found these guys Fire extinguishers Somerset - Suppliers, Signage, Servicing and Training.. Not sure if they are near you but worth a call to see if they will provide you with a replacement or new FE.
R


----------



## Daz2162

Roland, 

Cheers buddy, closest so far! Haha,  ive got gasco to look at too,  but hard to get hold off! 
Thanks for looking mate.  Ive written on your journal. 

Cheers

Darren


----------



## Curvball

Anybody know anywhere close to Colchester that does CO2 refills - tried Swallow Aquatics and got a no. Have reached out to some local gas companies via email - no replies yet.

Need to try get this sorted as CO2 is running low 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## RolyMo

Try searching in google "fire Colchester". I saw a few give em a call. Some might not respond to email quickly. Just ask if they do fire extinguisher refills.


----------



## Curvball

RolyMo said:


> Try searching in google "fire Colchester". I saw a few give em a call. Some might not respond to email quickly. Just ask if they do fire extinguisher refills.



Thanks for that but as I'm not using a FE, I fear getting my tanks refilled is not going to be straight forward - already had a another negative reply from a local company.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Curvball

Officially out of CO2 and nobody near me appears to offer refills - seriously not cool.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Andy D

RolyMo said:


> Just had my FE replaced at Griffin Fire and Training in Fareham, which is in between Portsmouth and Southampton, in Hampshire (hopefully those names will come in the search results). £20 to replace. Not the cheapest but very close for me.
> Fire Protection in Hampshire
> Cheers
> R
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Great find. I am in Fareham so that has saved me trying to find a supplier.


----------



## Andy D

Curvball said:


> Officially out of CO2 and nobody near me appears to offer refills - seriously not cool.
> 
> 
> Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...



What is your CO2 source?


----------



## Curvball

Andy D said:


> What is your CO2 source?



I've got 2 cylinders by Ista - the water plant system ones. One is 2litre the other is a 1litre.

Really annoyed that it is so difficult to get them refilled.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## tim

Curvball said:


> I've got 2 cylinders by Ista - the water plant system ones. One is 2litre the other is a 1litre.
> 
> Really annoyed that it is so difficult to get them refilled.
> 
> 
> Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


Bummer mate, the ista canisters are a smaller thread than the uk din477 I looked for a while to no avail when I first purchased an ista co2 kit switched to fe and jbl reg in the end.


----------



## Curvball

tim said:


> Bummer mate, the ista canisters are a smaller thread than the uk din477 I looked for a while to no avail when I first purchased an ista co2 kit switched to fe and jbl reg in the end.



The regulator I have fits FE's - it is din477. Think you are talking about the smaller Ista disposable canisters?


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## tim

Curvball said:


> The regulator I have fits FE's - it is din477. Think you are talking about the smaller Ista disposable canisters?
> 
> 
> Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


Nope ista refilable still got the canister if you want it mate, couldn't get it refilled anywhere not even the place that does my fe's for me.


----------



## Curvball

tim said:


> Nope ista refilable still got the canister if you want it mate, couldn't get it refilled anywhere not even the place that does my fe's for me.



Ah crap... So the regulator I have doesn't fit FE's then? Regulator is this one:





And the now empty CO2 canister...





Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## tim

That dennerle reg will fit fe's the ista bottles are out by a millimeter or two apparently, so the place I go to won't refill the bottle, I used the ista reg on jbl refillable bottles for a while which are din 477 until it sprung a leak.


----------



## tim

Looking at your reg online it comes with an adapter for refillable bottles so you should be able to remove this and use a disposable bottle Untill you can source a refill or a fe, hope this helps mate.


----------



## Curvball

Tim you been extremely helpful - appreciate it. Going to see if I can get my hands on a FE tomorrow... But til I get gas, it will be lights out over the tank

However I am still pretty pissed that I have 2 perfect CO2 cylinders that I can fill - and the small one was for another project.

Let's hope I can get a small FE to fit in the cabinet...

Thanks to everybody for their help so far.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Curvball

Looks like it will be a FE for me. You can add these guys to the list for Colchester, Essex:

Essex and London fire alarm, intruder, CCTV dry riser.

Unit C2 The Seedbed Centre, Wyncolls Road, Severalls Industrial Park, Colchester, Essex CO4 9HT

Been quoted £15 for a 2kg FE.

Hoping to pick it up Monday lunchtime.


In hopes of getting my Ista cylinders filled, I am waiting on input from Aquajardin and Ista themselves.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Curvball

And just like that I have an offer to refill my Ista cylinders - just the carriage is going to break the bank. 

To go with the nice looking cylinders nobody ever sees or to go with a butt ugly FE setup... That is the question... 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## ojustaboo

FlameSkill in Gt Yarmouth refills my 2KG FE for just £3.60, been that price for the past few refills, even has that price listed on their wall in their office.


----------



## Curvball

ojustaboo said:


> FlameSkill in Gt Yarmouth refills my 2KG FE for just £3.60, been that price for the past few refills, even has that price listed on their wall in their office.



Same guys who will sort out my Ista cylinders 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Samuran

Hi

Some info for Cornish / SW members, I'm still hunting for somewhere down here to do refills. All I've found so far is J Gas Supplies in Perranporth.

They will only fill cylinders that they have sold, a 6.35kg cylinder is £78.80 inc vat and they will refill this size for £16.80 inc vat.

I'm still waiting for some more companies to get back to me and will update when they do.

Cheers


----------



## Samuran

Well... I can't say I've had any luck...

I would say not to go to Emperor Tropicals in Plymouth for your gas as they use J Gas Supplies (as previous post) but charge £110 for a 2Kg cylinder... 

I've ordered a recon FE from ebay, less than 20 quid delivered. I guess I'll just buy another one when I need to rather than refilling....

Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey

Where did you order that from ?? 

Sounds good to me , 

Aquator in hele torquay refill 2kg for £25 that's all I've found ... 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samuran

I just searched on eBay for one, the auction I won finished at £5.50 and postage was £12. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Samuran

Doesnt help me but guess it could for the Northerners  There's a seller on eBay called Yorkshire C02 Gas.... yorkshire-co2gas on eBay


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Samuran said:


> Doesnt help me but guess it could for the Northerners  There's a seller on eBay called Yorkshire C02 Gas.... yorkshire-co2gas on eBay



Wow, good deal for them. 
I think I'll have myself 2.

Cheers Ben,
N


----------



## Samuran

No problem mate, glad to help.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Wow, good deal for them.
> I think I'll have myself 2.
> 
> Cheers Ben,
> N


 
It'll be a long drive for you its about a hour and a half from me and i bet your about the same distance.
By the time you add petrol on top you may aswell get an "air products" or "energas" account and get it delivered


----------



## SmallestFrog

I have a quick question - can you generally speaking get FE's refilled when they are only part empty? And when I go to get a refill, will I have to take the regulator off first?


----------



## GHNelson

Hi
You need to remove the regulator...not sure on filling cylinders with residue Co2.
Best if you use it up or expel it from the cylinder before trying to get it re-filled.
hoggie


----------



## SmallestFrog

Thanks hoggie. Am going to the place you recommended in hemel for refill, are they easy to find? I am betting my co2 will literally runout as Xmas hits. Typical eh?


----------



## GHNelson

Easy enough to find...drive up Galley Hill.
Turn right at the mini roundabout..up through the next mini roundabout...onto Boxted Road.
This will take you onto Berkamsted Road..its about a couple minutes drive from there to Boxted Farm Estate.Its on your right.
They have some units there Number 11 your after...press the buzzer.
I think the fellows name is Peter.
Tell him the guy from the Aquarium Plant Society directed you there.
More kudos for us...will help to keep the price down.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson

Here it is above.
hoggie


----------



## Samuran

Without zooming into view that pic the company name looks s bit lol

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball

Samuran said:


> Without zooming into view that pic the company name looks s bit lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Ha ha, another one for the bad logos archive...


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## SmallestFrog

Went there and got my refill today, really nice people


----------



## GHNelson

SmallestFrog said:


> Went there and got my refill today, really nice people


 
Found it okay then


----------



## JOHN HUNT

Does anyone know when I could get a Co2 bottle refilled in or near Bristol?


----------



## Samjpikey

Anyone in the exeter area I have a contact for 2kg fire extinguishers at £10 each ..... Bargain  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Cherry

I am using disposable CO2 tanks now - by reading all this I think it may be cheaper to get re-fillable ones - will I need a new fitting (I guess I will reading all this) and does anyone know of where I could get them North East England up to Edinburgh - just wanting to work out the comparitive costs - my head hurts ....


----------



## GHNelson

You will need a convertor/adapter which type?....... depends on which Co2 disposable regulator your are using?
hoggie


----------



## Vazkez

Hello guys,

I am trying to find someone who sells / refill CO2 cylinder in Norwich....
Anyone know someone please?

Thank you.

Vaz


----------



## Cherry

hogan53 said:


> You will need a convertor/adapter which type?....... depends on which Co2 disposable regulator your are using?
> hoggie


 
 I am using DD valve and solonoid


----------



## MikeC1408

Noticed a couple of posts about integrity fire in Romford Essex. 

This is where I have got my CO2 from and can confirm they do indeed now do FE refills for £13 + VAT


----------



## Andy Thurston

Bradford Hydroponics
95-97 Manningham lane
Bradford
01274729205
www.bradfordhydroponics.co.uk/
6kg bottle £40
refils £16
collection only


----------



## EnderUK

Big clown said:


> Bradford Hydroponics
> 95-97 Manningham lane
> Bradford
> 01274729205
> www.bradfordhydroponics.co.uk/
> 6kg bottle £40
> refils £16
> collection only



That's like 5 minutes from me, could to know if my supplier of FE runs out.


----------



## Andy Thurston

I dont think they do fe refils but theres a place on leeds road does


----------



## EnderUK

I just get out of date FE so don't refill them, no one would as they are out of date.. However if that supply runs out I might be tempted to get a 6kg bottle and it would probably last at least half a year if not much longer.

I don't know how reliable the supply is but when I rang up Flame Stop in Bradford and asked about out of date FE they asked how many I wanted and what I wanted them for. Picked up three at no cost as they said they would just scrape them.


----------



## Maximum

Hitchin, Hertfordshire
I recently bought 2 filled FE from Dave, Herts Fire Protection Services 01462 623194.
Really helpful guy, he even fitted my regulator for me. FE were £10 each and refill will be a £10 swap.
Could this be added to the list?


----------



## Pepsi Dave

I live in Manchester and use a company called Caremore Fire Protection.
I deal with a bloke called Neil Sunderland (07712 552 116) caremorefireprotection@yahoo.co.uk

I usually have 2No 2kg extinguishers replaced on a service exchange basis (He brings two full extinguishers and takes my empties). Charge is £35 for the two.

He's very helpful, has met me at my work address or at my home address for previous exchanges.

I think he should be added to the list, it took me ages to find someone near Manchester.


----------



## jy_oc_hx

I live in Halifax and have found somebody local (Boothtown) willing to sell to the public for what i consider a reasonable price.
Global Surplus Limited
Grantham Road, Boothtown, Halifax, HX3 6PL.
A really nice bloke.  I ordered a *6.35Kg* bottle, he had to order it in as he doesn't stock it.  He also ordered a second cylinder without any instruction for when i want to swap it out.
Deposit for bottle was *£55* (Fully refundable)
Gas was *£18.80 +VAT (£3.76)*


----------



## aaron.c

Bobtastic said:


> Just been to a place in North Manchester and got my 3kg cylinder refilled for Â£3! Bargin!
> 
> Place is called Brentex Gas Ltd, 1-5 Morton Road, Middleton, M24 6AN.
> 
> They said they could do me another 3kg cylinder for Â£20, but they only take cash and didnt have it on me... Return trip I think!!!



We went here yesterday.  2 x 2kg FE for £5 each.  Put a safety tag clip on each and a nice little metal protector that goes over the outlet.

Bargain


----------



## Trebor127

Another mention for Brentex gas, Middleton. Bought a 3kg cylinder for £30 and a refill will be a fiver.


----------



## MedicMan

Have just called up : 

This looks like a useful source in Romford.
Fire Integrity
Unit C5 The Seedbed Centre
Davidson Way
Romford
Essex
RM7 0AZ

Tel: 01708 744799

Quoted me £16.00 for a refurb 2KG FE (Not sure if Inc/Ex vat)
£28 for a refurb 5kg FE. (as above)


----------



## amurak

Vazkez said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am trying to find someone who sells / refill CO2 cylinder in Norwich....
> Anyone know someone please?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Vaz


in Norwich its
E.S.T.S - Eastern Steel and Tool Supplies
Tel: (01603) 761010 | Email: estsltd@aol.com
Unit 8 Guardian Road Industrial Estate, Norwich, NR5 8PF (at the back golf shop)
cost 15 quti for 6 kg co2 (you must have your own cylinder)

next person is James from
Comain Wells
Flat 24  Barham Court
Great Yarmouth
Norfolk
NR31 6 LD
T: 01493 656 444 ( James)
F: 01493 442 256
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/where-to-get-co2-cannisters-and-refills.4612/page-9
 POST 173


----------



## 5678

Any suggestions for somewhere near Reading, Berks?


----------



## amurak

try search  for cellar gas
im not sure is it you arrea
http://www.harringtonsreading.co.uk/index.php/gas/cellar-gases.html


----------



## 5678

Thanks.


----------



## leetaylor

Gutted...the fire extinguisher shop in Banbury has closed!!!!!! anyone know where I can get a refill nearby?


----------



## Aqua Hero

Is there any place in London where I can get refills for FE

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim

Aqua Hero said:


> Is there any place in London where I can get refills for FE
> 
> Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


I use mr fizz in Uxbridge £12 for a fe refilled


----------



## Aqua Hero

Interesting do you have an address I might check it out.

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim

http://www.misterwhat.co.uk/company/2121403-mr-fizz-uxbridge
There you go normally a couple of days turnaround for the refills so I tend to get a few done each time to cut down travel.


----------



## aaron.c

New company in Manchester

John Burton
Co2 Fire Solutions Ltd
Unit 26
The Hives
Mosley Road
Trafford Park
M17 1HQ
Office: 0161 873 7460
Mobile: 07739990070
www.co2firesolutions.co.uk

Very very reasonable costs;
2KG C02 = £2.97 + VAT
5 KG = £4.36 + VAT

A lot closer to me than Brentex.


----------



## GTL_UK

aaron.c said:


> New company in Manchester
> 
> John Burton
> Co2 Fire Solutions Ltd
> Unit 26
> The Hives
> Mosley Road
> Trafford Park
> M17 1HQ
> Office: 0161 873 7460
> Mobile: 07739990070
> www.co2firesolutions.co.uk
> 
> Very very reasonable costs;
> 2KG C02 = £2.97 + VAT
> 5 KG = £4.36 + VAT
> 
> A lot closer to me than Brentex.


Hi do you know if they sell co2 cylinders as well? 

Thanks


----------



## Andy Thurston

GTL_UK said:


> Hi do you know if they sell co2 cylinders as well?
> 
> Thanks


try these I'm sure they will have a stockist nearby
http://www.hobbyweld.co.uk/products/carbon-dioxide/


----------



## Marc1t

I was ringing around to find a source for a 2 kg fe Co2 refill in my area & after a couple of conversations with fire extinguisher service/ refill company's, along the lines of...... It'll cost you £50 mate.
Called Berks Fire extinguisher services. They are literally 2 miles from me in Bracknell.
So if you need a refill, they will swap a 2 kg fe as long as it's not for commercial services, I.e not for use as a fire extinguisher for £10
& fully serviced & in date!

BARGAIN !


----------



## robertshrimp

For those that use paintball bottles in Yorkshire area : The DangerZone LTD. +44 114 266 8866 They have their own courier too. 3£ for a 20oz tank.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dean

Found a company near me in Warrington Cheshire willing to sell 2kg Fe out of date for £12 each or 5 for £50 
As can't find anyone who refills them cheaper than this anymore 


Regards
Dean


----------



## Kallor

called in today at,

Gas and hire sheffield www.gasandhireltd.com

*Gas & Hire Ltd*
500 Shepcote Lane
Sheffield
South Yorkshire
S9 1UU

cost for 6.35kg CO2 cylinder is as follows:

£36.79inc Vat deposit on the cylinder Refundable (make sure you keep recipts safe)
£15.00inc Vat for the gas inside.

refills are £15.00

sadly dont have room for a cylinder that size anyone know of a supplier in south yorks that does the 3.15 kg bottles ? that would fit in my cabinet cheers.


----------



## Kallor

robertshrimp said:


> For those that use paintball bottles in Yorkshire area : The DangerZone LTD. +44 114 266 8866 They have their own courier too. 3£ for a 20oz tank.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



they do the soda stream refills too for £5 while you wait handy if you nearby.


----------



## AndyMcD

I went to these guys today, who refilled my 2Kg fire extinguisher for £5. Good service.

John Burton
Co2 Fire Solutions Ltd
Unit 26
The Hives
Mosley Road
Trafford Park
M17 1HQ
Office: 0161 873 7460
http://www.co2firesolutions.co.uk


----------



## GHNelson

...Well done!

Been charged £16.00 for 2kg in the Hemel Hempstead area  a year ago....and they think they are doing you a favour ...not at all.
hoggie


----------



## simonm74

Nottingham folk, I've recently started getting my refills at MF Safety in Beeston.  A bit pricey - £18.30 for a 2kg - and they have to send it away, but it was done in a few days and the service is good and friendly.

FSE Fire Systems on Wilford Industrial Estate, where I used to go, were a pain to deal with and made it abundantly clear that doing one-off FE refills was more trouble than it was worth to them.


----------



## hawksight200

thanks for the link guys I will be tacking a trip to co2firesolution as being charged 20 at a fish shop when the new cost was only 26 for to much. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## BettsBP

Anyone know where I can get a fx filled near Northampton


----------



## sumitha

This is a cross post from "Where to get CO2 Cannisters" as I thought the following may be useful for folk in London:

Postcode E8 3DE, by dalston junction station.
Matt 07805166123
Mention UKAPS or say you want CO2 for your fish tank.

Out of guarantee full 2kg CO2 FE £5
Out of guarantee full 5kg CO2 FE £10 (limited supply)
New 2kg CO2 FE £15


----------



## Franks

I concur! The Hives in Trafford park. £5 cash for a refill on date stamped 2KG FE.

I also bought a spare brand new serviced bottle off them for £15. Valid until 2026. Now have a spare in all the time since I had a slow leak on my old regulator which meant I lost 3 months of gas in a single month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Chambers

leetaylor said:


> Gutted...the fire extinguisher shop in Banbury has closed!!!!!! anyone know where I can get a refill nearby?



Nope and I'm struggling as also in Banbury. If you do get any luck would be grewat to hear. I'm also looking, at moment Birmingham or Carterton seem best options.


----------



## Adam Chambers

OK, so hobbyweld 6kg CO2. Bottle £60 deposit. Refill £25.95

Local to Banbury is

Bodicote Flyover Farm Shop
White Post Road
Banbury
OX15 4BN

phone number: 01295 270789

They are new to supplying for hobbyweld but very helpful. They currently don't have any in stock but said shouldn't be a problem and will confirm later today with me so will keep it updated.


----------



## Adam Chambers

Also 5 A's Tool & Plant are an adamsgas distributor.

3.15kg is £66 + £16.80 refill. You get £55 deposit return
6.35kg is £66 + £22.56 refill. You get a £55 deposit return (so yeah much better to go for this over the 3.15kg if you have room)
15kg is £96 + £48 refill. You get £80 deposit return
34kg is £162 + £60 refill. You get £135 deposit return (massive cylinder at 1600x240mm but if you have the room. The cost and length of time it would last

Although this is higher pay out than some are finding for FE (5kg can be had for £50 ish online) I would suggest people look to see who supplies locally with adamsgas as it seems easier to get a local to do a swap and you get your deposit back no problem reducing the price to really just the VAT cost of the cylinder + refills.

http://www.adamsgas.co.uk/product/f...ponics-and-aquatic-plant-growth-new-cylinder/


Following up with Bodicote Flyover Farm Shop. Their turn around time is 3 weeks at moment. 5 A's appears to have at least some 6.35kg CO2 in stock and suggest about a week turn around if they are out of stock at any point. They will order a new one ahead of when it runs out.


----------



## Looneeyy

Just wondering about Redditch, near birmingham?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To

sumitha said:


> This is a cross post from "Where to get CO2 Cannisters" as I thought the following may be useful for folk in London:
> 
> Postcode E8 3DE, by dalston junction station.
> Matt 07805166123
> Mention UKAPS or say you want CO2 for your fish tank.
> 
> Out of guarantee full 2kg CO2 FE £5
> Out of guarantee full 5kg CO2 FE £10 (limited supply)
> New 2kg CO2 FE £15


I normally get mine from a local guy but his not reliable. Take him weeks to reply but matt is super quick and he even deliver it to my mum house for free


----------



## Progen

Hope a bit of somewhat related humour is tolerated. I get mine for free. All I do is to head to a friend's pub to exchange 8kg cylinders since the beer suppliers don't care how often you swap as long as it's on a one for one basis.

How do the pubs and their suppliers in England work? I've drunk at a few pubs in London but wasn't thinking of CO2 refills then.


----------



## alanchown

I have just had 2 FE refilled at Thameside Fire in Basildon. £10 for a 2KG. 01268 597999, Unit 4 Sovereign Park, Cranes Farm Road, Basildon, SS143JD. Good service, while you wait and all properly checked for leaks etc. Told me mine were lose and tightened them up.


----------



## Rich C

Hi guys i don't know if this has been posted before, apologies if it has but i spent ages trying to find a co2 supply in Bristol, maidenhead  aquatics  sell the bottles but they are only refilled at tmc and work out expensive and then you are lucky if they have full bottles in the shop, i found a local source now 5 mins from my home,Andys Gas, i rang a few weeks ago and they will sell me a 1.8kg bottle for £40 and refills are a tenner i think she said, this is a exchange bottle, if this helps anybody great..2mins from junction 17 m5
Address: Cribbs Causeway, Patchway, Bristol BS10 7TU
Hours:
Open today · Phone: 0117 907 4327


----------



## ChrisP

Has anyone found anywhere in Leeds?


----------



## willsy

Just started CO2 injection after years of low tech. I've caught the bug already!! Started using Sodastream but now got my first brand new 2kg FE in the post today!! Anyone know where I can get it filled in the Brighton & Hove area? Cheers, Will.


----------



## devo

No idea about Brighton or Hove, but try ringing round the firms that do fire training and/or install and service fire extinguishers. They'll often swap an empty for a full one for a small "ahem" cash transaction.


----------



## willsy

devo said:


> No idea about Brighton or Hove, but try ringing round the firms that do fire training and/or install and service fire extinguishers. They'll often swap an empty for a full one for a small "ahem" cash transaction.



Cheers Devo... I'll give that a whirl.


----------



## mike L

In Liverpool, North West I've used *Express Gas* to obtain a whopping 6.35kg C02 cylinder.

*Tel: 0151- 487 0570*

It was an initial £30 _deposit _for the cylinder and £15 for the C02 and £15 for all 6.35kg replacements thereafter...

[empty collected and new cylinder delivered]

These cylinders are for the pub/beverage market primarily and don't lend themselves to concealment in minimalist decor...LOL...but the C02 _bang for your buck_ is enormous.

I got 12 months out of a 3kg prior to this, so the 6.35 kg should last a fair bit.


----------



## GHNelson

http://www.adamsgas.co.uk/product-category/co2-gas-bottles-for-hydroponics-and-plant-growth/
hoggie


----------



## DirtedDunc

Any ideas where to go in the Glasgow area? I'm running a low tech at the moment with soil but it's always at the back of my mind that I will need co2 sooner rather than later. It's a 200 litre fluval Roma aquarium and I don't think liquid co2 will be enough when the plants grow out more


----------



## willsy

hogan53 said:


> http://www.adamsgas.co.uk/product-category/co2-gas-bottles-for-hydroponics-and-plant-growth/
> hoggie


Thanks Hogan. Didn't have much lyck for refills in the Brighton area, but your recommendation looks excellent. I will give them a go soon. Thanks!


----------



## tadabis

Apex Fire ltd Ireland, Cavan town near car auction house. Can sell you a FE or refill it.


----------



## guinnesshead

Thanks for info Rich. I live 25 mins from Andy's gas. Had no idea he was there!


----------



## Westyggx

Does anyone know any places in Manchester that would be open tomorrow? The one mentioned co2refills is closed, there must be more somewhere?

Thanks,


----------



## ojustaboo

Just had my 2kg refilled by Flame Skill in Great Yarmouth.

£4. (Price list on wall for fishtank and paintball refills of various sizes)


----------



## Robert Fletcher

I found this supplier in the Midlands. It is an exchange not refill. *The Beer & Gas Man*, various locations
3Kg cylinder £50 refundable deposit. £8 exchange refill. Suits me as I do not have a car. Check then out.


----------



## st.john

Heads up for CO2 refills. Had my 5kg fire extinguisher refilled at cellar gas in Hereford. Great guys and cost a fiver.


----------



## Franks

Just another bump for the guys at Co2 fire solutions based in Rochdale. I’ve just had 4 x 2Kg refills and an exchange on 1 x 2 Kg as one had expired. £30 while I waited 

Top marks to these guys 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrie Woodward

Any idea where I can get refills in the north Devon area


----------



## Onoma1

Advanced Fire Protection (Rochdale) Ltd are selling extinguishers for 10 pounds. These aren't certified but are fine for use in an aquarium. Genuine, helpful and very pleasant people. Telephone:

01706 390333
07854 575506

Do tell them that you want the extinguisher for an aquarium.


----------



## Akmaliano

For anyone who lives around Aldershot/Farnborough areas, Richard at http://richardthorpefire.co.uk/ always has loads of out of warranty cannisters. I think a 2kg goes for a fiver. very nice chap


----------



## Jayefc1

Any one that knows of FE refils in derbyshire would really help thanks


----------



## Oldguy

Cellar Gas Hereford, £20 for 15lbs, if my memory serves me well, but you need an account and to pay for cylinder deposit.


----------



## Chris may

Anyone got any links for cylinder and refills in Shropshire/Shrewsbury area? Thanks


----------



## Kinderscout

Jayefc1 said:


> Any one that knows of FE refils in derbyshire would really help thanks


I've bought a couple of refurbished 2KG CO2 extinguishers from www.fireprotectionshop.co.uk  based on Raynesway in Derby - I emailed them and they will refill empty extinguishers - maybe other cylinders too? I don't know how much - not needed to get a refill yet!


----------



## Starling

Hello, anyone know where to refill CO2 bottle in Cornwall? Thank you


----------



## Michael Cosgrove

As we seem to have more than one thread where members are posting about places to fill/buy CO2 bottles:

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/where-to-get-co2-cannisters-and-refills.4612/page-11

and for those that would rather just read and not click through to the other thread:

"My local LFS in Kettering, Northamptonshire does expired extinguishers. A 2kg one is £15. They are Kettering Aquatics, T: 01536 417272. www.ketteringaquatics.com. They're a small shop but helpful and worth a visit if you're in the area. "


----------



## Walsh

Hi hopefully one of the mods can update the information on this thread and the other thread. I went to Brentex Gas in Middleton today and bought a 3kg food grade CO2 cylinder for my upcoming new tank. Cost was £42.00 inc VAT was told the refills would be £12.00. They filled up the cylinder whilst i was there, took maybe 1 min for them to fill it up.


----------



## fishbro

Just been trying to find a source of co2 more local to me (currently using Adams gas, nearest one is quite a trek) and tried Home & Office Fire Extinguishers Ltd as mentioned on here before. They are selling 2kg fire extinguishers for £7 which is a bargain! They are in the Saffron Walden area and supply quite a lot to us fishy folk, best to call ahead. http://www.fireextinguisher.co.uk

Only other option I found in my area is Maidenhead aquatics, but those are the JBL cylinders which are crazy expensive. A few other shops sell Columbo(?) brand co2 but they aren't standard BSP fittings from what I can see.


----------



## SRP3006

For Somerset you can use Ball fire and protection in Bridgwater. They take out of date/decommissioned tanks from businesses and they buy new. He's always happy to flog on the out of date ones for strict aquarium use. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Taylor

Not sure if this company has been mentioned before on here.
https://extinguish-fire.co.uk/
Leicester based,
£10 for 2kg and £15 for 5kg.
You might be better off ringing as apposed to submitting an enquiry.


----------



## willsy

For anyone looking for cO2 near Brighton I found Eltham Welding Supplies who can get cylinders and refills from Adams gas. I can't believe it... Finally a local supplier. I'm over the moon. Never knew one could get so excited by a bottle of gas! Their contact details are:

Eltham Welding Supplies Ltd - Portslade.
01273 414381.


----------



## willsy

willsy said:


> For anyone looking for cO2 near Brighton I found Eltham Welding Supplies who can get cylinders and refills from Adams gas. I can't believe it... Finally a local supplier. I'm over the moon. Never knew one could get so excited by a bottle of gas! Their contact details are:
> 
> Eltham Welding Supplies Ltd - Portslade.
> 01273 414381.


www.elthamwelding.com

Btw: ensure you ask for food grade cO2 for hydroponics and aquatic plant growth. They would obviously usually supply the argon gas version for welding!


----------



## Tom Michael

Music to my ears willsy!


----------



## Hudson

Facebook Market place is always worth checking out for out of date FE, had my last 2 from there


----------



## SRP3006

loonyk said:


> Hi guys ! Just got my 3.15kg bottle with CO2. This is pub bottle. I payed 55 quid for bottle ( refundable deposit), refills - 16 pounds. Supplier is ADAMS GAS http://www.adamsgas.co.uk/
> This company does have lots of retailers around UK. So enjoy not expensive CO2
> http://www.adamsgas.co.uk/index.php?opt ... &Itemid=80


Looked into this supplier as I have a couple near me and they are reasonably priced minus deposit,  on their map it shows a lot of suppliers around me (south west of England).
Plus some of the bigger bottles I'm thinking I will need.


----------



## Parablennius

Afternoon all gas users.
Heads up for any one in the vicinity of Preston. I'm only 1/2 hour away.
I just had
2x 5Kg +
1x 2Kg extinguishers recharged at Walker fire (UK). Roman Way industrial estate.
The bottles were well in test and I had them charged "while u wait", after a prior 'phone call to confirm. Only waited 20 mins.
£15.00 per 5K
£10.00 per 2K
So three fills for £40.00 plus VAT
£48.00.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Richard40

Hi all, you definitely can get CO2 fire extinguishers refilled? I’m in the North West and one local company have replied it’s not possible and I’d have to buy a new one. Some of these posts were posted years ago so just checking.


----------



## Parablennius

I got mine refilled by WalkerFire @ Preston. Pre-arranged re-charge while-u-wait, went to trade counter but I'm pretty sure the bottles must be in test.
HTH


----------



## jolt100

Brentex gas in Middleton fill while you wait, as long as it's in date. Out of date cylinders won't be filled anywhere. 
It's a small operation so cash, but usually takes 5 minutes. They don't sell out of date extinguishers.
Cheers 
John


----------



## Parablennius

Just an add-on. If the same regs apply to extinguishers as to SCUBA bottles, on re-test, any failures will be destroyed!


----------



## jon32

Saltash/Cornwall
Austen Knapman
01752 847799
£8.64 = 2kg FE
Can take a while as they need to fill a pallet before sending off.


----------



## lazybones51

Does anybody know anywhere near Northampton/Wellingborough that will refill CO2 FE's? I have got a few empties now and it seems wasteful to keep buying new ones.


----------



## jon32

Hi mate
Check adamsgas and search Customer owned CO2 Fire Extinguisher filling price per Kilogram. And check if they have a stockist near you.


----------



## lazybones51

jon32 said:


> Hi mate
> Check adamsgas and search Customer owned CO2 Fire Extinguisher filling price per Kilogram. And check if they have a stockist near you.


I've already been down that route. Unfortunately the local Adams Gas agent only sells/exchanges bottles, they don't do on site refills.


----------



## ojustaboo

ojustaboo said:


> Just had my 2kg refilled by Flame Skill in Great Yarmouth.
> 
> £4. (Price list on wall for fishtank and paintball refills of various sizes)



Sent them an email last week (Dec 2020)  asking if they still refill, and mentioned my fire extinguisher is over 10 years old, here is their reply



> Thank you for your enquiry, yes we still fill Co2 extinguishers for aquarium use the Cost is £5.00 + vat (£6.00)
> 
> We should be able to refill whilst you wait.
> 
> You are partly correct in that we cannot fill a cylinder over ten years of age until it has been retested, the test will require that the valve be changed as well so we offer tested, refurbished cylinders c/w new valve at £40.00 + vat (£48.00)
> 
> We should be able to get one made up for you very quickly but would need to check your current unit to see if a diptube is fitted.
> 
> If a diptube is fitted this means that the Co2 liquid is drawn up which is at a higher pressure (without a diptube just the vapour is drawn off at a much lower pressure).
> 
> If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact us again.


----------



## LukeScapewalker

Got a good one for Yorkshire if you want to add to your list.
Peter Gibbs
Rent Free Gas also an agent for Adams Gas
Just charged me £55 deposit for a 3.25kg bottle and it's £18.50 to refill.
He's even dropping it off at the house for me, talk about good service.
Here's a link to the hydroponics and plant growth selection.

Co2 Gas Bottles | Food Grade Co2 Cylinders | Co2 for Hydroponics​Are you looking for food grade Co2 gas bottles? At Adams Gas our food grade Co2 cylinders provide perfect Co2 for hydroponics, plant & aquatic plant growth.
www.adamsgas.co.uk

Rent Free Gas​www.rentfreegas.co.uk

Hope this helps anyone.


----------



## FJK_12

Does anyone know of a supplier of CO2 in the Warwickshire area? Preferably near Leamington Spa?


----------



## RobWyn

Does  Nyobe know where I may be able to get Co2 cylinder filled near Southampton. 

Thanks 
Rob.


----------



## loonyk

you can get a bottle and refill it in Aldershot Pyramid steel. They work with Adams gas company.


----------



## Frenchie

Anyone have recommendations for refills in the St Albans Area?
Happy to travel to North London as well!
Thanks


----------



## FJK_12

Does anyone know of any places that offer CO2 refills in south London?


----------



## Kerrycarp

You could always try BOC  gas and gear.
They are at deer park road Morden sw19


----------



## Gwebs

Anyone have any experience with Bottled Gas | Bottled Gas Suppliers | Bottle Gases ? Looks like a delivery service from Adam’s gas in SE


----------

